# Gold Ring



## Kim (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All
 Whilst detecting my hubby found this ring in the goldfeilds.  The pattern goes right the way around, no inscriptions at all.   Maybe somebody recognises the pattern or could help with the history.
 Thanks
 Regards Kim[]


----------



## IRISH (Apr 3, 2004)

That is NICE!  [] .
 It looks like a gold rush era ring to me,  very good find [] .
 A lot of the goldfields rings I've seen are thick heavy and fairly crude items like that,   it was illegal to keep gold in those days so they made up a ring or three to carry around a bit of gold with them.


----------

